# Mashes Sand



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Went out there yesterday morning at about 6:15, took me forever to find the place. 2nd cast with a shrimp jig I had a big trout slam it, ended up shaking the hook out right before I yanked him up on the pier. A guy and his daughter showed up later and got a flounder and a pretty good sized trout. Cast netted a whole crap load of small mullet....I was really surprised nothing hit it...well nothing besides the big sting ray.


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

really, been to mashes sand and relly never much luck there, went to bald point and didnt have much luck, but a couple lady fish monday, went to st.george on sat. caught a couple of whiting at daybreak nothing else much, hoping the water warms a little make the fish bite better, any good spots to fish yet around here? i live local to mashes sands about 15 min. away.. later


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

No hot spots yet, I'm gonna go back maybe this weekend, definitely next week in between my finals, give it another shot before I leave for the summer. I didn't have any live shrimp, so that might have something to do with it. I was just surprised nothing hit the finger mullet I had.


----------

